

In honor of my grandpa - tomashertus

I have seen here people sharing all kind of unique stories and great articles and I decided to add here my story too or it would never be told.<p>It all started in 1979 in the Czechoslovakia when my grandfather decided to leave the communist Czechoslovakia and emigrate to the Sweden. He prepared the whole escape plan, prepared family and told to his best friend that he decided to emigrate. And what his best friend did? He went to the nearest police station and told everything. One week later my grandfather, father and grandmother went to the boarding control on the boarders between West Germany and Czechoslovakai, with only necessary stuff and with all money hidden inside wheels of their car; prepared to leave their family and life they had lived. Unfortunately, their names were there long before they came. Afterwards, my grandfather spent almost 4 years in jail, my grandmother 4 months and my 17 years old father 1 month. Half of their property was confiscated by the government, my father was expelled from high school and grandmother fired from work.<p>Almost after 30 years since that happened, my grandfather was admitted as a political prisoner and got refund from the government of the Czech Republic. On the beginning of 2011 he came to and gave me a half of the money and told me -  Go for your dream. In May 2012, in age of 23, I got my l first  job, here in San Francisco, in Silicon Valley.<p>To my grandfather, who passed away after long illness one month before I fulfilled my dream. Thank you.
======
meerita
Very strong history. My grandfather also lived a hard time. Hunger, deaths,
jobless. The whole Europe was scourged in the 1900.

------
michaeldk
Holy ... Chills everywhere in my body. Truly inspiring story! Thank you for
sharing it.

------
ibudiallo
This is an inspiring story. You have honored him by sharing the story here.

------
mycroftiv
Thank you for sharing this story, and congratulations!

------
captain_mars
Keep on honoring him - with your actions.

